# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Velvet Purple R8 V10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps it's not a surprise that the highest install rates for special Audi Exclusive tailoring are on the Audi's R8. One of the latest we've spotted is this Velvet Purple example photographed by the folks over on the IAmAudi website. Even cooler, the car isn't just painted a special color - the owner opting for a cool-looking black and magnolia interior as well.










Check out more photos after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## jdb7 (Sep 5, 2009)

George,

Hope you enjoyed LeMans, great coverage ! Wish I was there for the 4th 1-2-3 win !
This R8 is actually Black with Magnolia combo not Tan as posted.

Keep the Audi Exclusive sightings comin' because they are awesome !

Ciao 4 now,

JDB- ABS Audi of Austin, TX


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jdb7;bt218 said:


> George,
> 
> Hope you enjoyed LeMans, great coverage ! Wish I was there for the 4th 1-2-3 win !
> This R8 is actually Black with Magnolia combo not Tan as posted.
> ...


Will fix it right away. Thanks for the correction.


----------

